# Christiansburg, VA black male in AC



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Christiansburg, VA | 13B Levi
  
  
*13B Levi
*

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Christiansburg, VA *

Large • Young • Male 

    
Levi, a 1 1/2 year old German shepherd was surrendered today to the shelter. Owner claims she is moving and Levi is not allowed. Owner states that he is housebroken and good with children. Pictures taken today were of Levi's first day so he is still a bit nervous and shy, but from what time I spent with him, he has a wonderful disposition and enjoyed the attention and greeted other dogs in their runs with enthusiasm. Levi does have a skin condition..most of the hair on his back and and legs is missing. I do believe it could be a flea allergy, but something that will need to be checked out if Levi is adopted before vetting is done at the shelter.

*More about 13B Levi*

House trained • Primary color: Black • Coat length: Medium 
*13B Levi's Contact Info*

*Montgomery County Animal Shelter*, Christiansburg, VA 

540-382-5795
Email Montgomery County Animal Shelter
See more pets from Montgomery County Animal Shelter
For more information, visit Montgomery County Animal Shelter's Web site.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

bump


----------



## Mason05 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bump for Levi!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

still listed - bump for this stunning boy


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hope they get him an allergy shot so his hair starts growing back...sure looks handsome!!


----------

